

W3C CEO revises history of patent war - duncan_bayne
http://lists.w3.org/Archives/Public/public-restrictedmedia/2013Nov/0005.html

======
duncan_bayne
Those old enough to have been online for the W3C patent wars ought to be
incensed by this. My reply is here:

[http://lists.w3.org/Archives/Public/public-
restrictedmedia/2...](http://lists.w3.org/Archives/Public/public-
restrictedmedia/2013Nov/0006.html)

